# UPDATE-ADOPTED! Golden Puppy in GA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw this baby girl on FB, I would LOVE to have her.........

The shelter is over 8 hours from me and there's still a lot of roads closed in my State and SC from Florence.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh what a sweetheart..if only we could get volunteers to bring her to you Sandy...


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I saw this baby girl on FB, I would LOVE to have her.........
> 
> The shelter is over 8 hours from me and there's still a lot of roads closed in my State and SC from Florence.


OMG, it would be so awesome if you could get her, I wonder if the shelter has transports?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a doll!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I saw this baby girl on FB, I would LOVE to have her.........
> 
> The shelter is over 8 hours from me and there's still a lot of roads closed in my State and SC from Florence.


I'm hoping that somehow you'll get her, she would be PERFECT for you!!.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Well if she just isn't the sweetest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update-adopted!*

According to the shelter's FB page, this little cutie pie was adopted.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't imagine an owner not reclaiming her but that's how I got my very first Golden Retriever, Honeybear. She was picked up as a stray around 3 months old. I've been hooked on Goldens ever since!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

cwag said:


> I can't imagine an owner not reclaiming her but that's how I got my very first Golden Retriever, Honeybear. She was picked up as a stray around 3 months old. I've been hooked on Goldens ever since!


That's how I got Buddha too, he was a 6 month old stray!!


----------

